# Hheellllpp!!



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*My ryukin goldfish has been occasionally floating on her side, but today she was floating belly up! I ran over, and she was alive, but I think that there's something wrong with her! She might have a swim bladder problem ... I've heard that ryukins are proned to that.
HELP!!! 
:help:*


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you are correct... however I don't really know how to correct the problem... maybe a goldfish expert can shed some light?


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*I've heard that swim bladdder problems will sometimes go away with time ... but I've also heard that if it doesn't go away, there usually isn't a cure.  My Ryukin is still very young, so there's still hope! *


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds like swim bladder disease to me. You need to treat that fish asap - if you wait too long its uncurable.


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*I want to tell you both thank you for helping me. It means so much to me and my fish! I thought that I was alone, but I guess that's why fish forums exists.  :fish:*


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

How is he?? Have you treated him yet????


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Try feeding him peas for a few day and nothing else to see if that helps his problem. Make sure you take the shell off the pea and kinda mush it up some. This should help his floating upside down.


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*I havn't treated her yet, because I don't know what to do for a swim bladder problem, but I'll try the peas. Thanks so much!*


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.netpets.com/fish/reference/freshref/swimbldr.html


Here is a good site that tells you most everything..


----------

